# Cheap tubing for 'Heath-type' grow.



## cues (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok guys, I have some spare duct tubing (the flexible aluminium type with wire running through) and was wondering if it could be used for a heath type grow. I was even thinking of glueing in compact discs, cut in half as 'dams'.
I wasn't really thinking of this for vertical but knew you guys would undertand more than anyone.
I was more thinking of third world or outside (water leaks) and having an affordable system where you could literally get a packet a foot long and 6" round with 100 little pots, the tubing and a pump all you need i a bucket for the res. Easy shipping and and just pull it out like a slinky to 100ft 
Thoughts?


----------



## Whatstrain (Sep 16, 2012)

I dont think it would hold water to well, my ducting has cracks in it where i can see light. Its not ridged like PVC so you will need to seriously support it or its going to dip and pool water (Could use this to dam?). There is a vert grow on here of someone using black plastic, i dont know what its called but they use it for drainage lines around here.


----------



## tibberous (Sep 16, 2012)

Use the corrugated black irrigation tubing (make sure to get non-perforated) they sell at Lowes / Home Depot. It isn't rigid, so you have to use 2x4's and electrical tape to give it shape.

It's awesome because you spend no money on fittings and can cut it with a utility knife. The corrugations hold water which is generally a good thing.


----------



## cues (Sep 17, 2012)

What does it cost?


----------



## iPurpleSticky (Sep 20, 2012)

Cues, it's like 35 bucks for 50 feet. 

I used it. Check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/524679-pyros-vertical-rdwc.html


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 23, 2012)

ductings not gonna hold the weight of water.

Want something really cheap? Get drain tubing. It's not pvc, but it's in the same area of the store. They have it in 3" and 4" round tubing. It's black on the inside and white on the outside. They sell some with holes and some "solid". I think it's like $7 for a 10foot section of 4".


edit: Not talking about the corrugated flex tubing. It's straight and you can get fittings for it. Can't think of the material name, though.


----------



## ChainSmoking (Sep 25, 2012)

careful with that corrugated pipe he is recommending, salts will build up in those ridges and you will develop hot spots, but what do I know its just logical thinking.

Unless your going to somehow scrub the inside of those ridges your system is good for maybe what two runs?


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 25, 2012)

for what it's worth, H&G's drip clean could be a problem-solver if you end up using the corrugated tubing


----------



## ChainSmoking (Sep 25, 2012)

Here after a bit I will be making another Octagon out of Corrugated pipe, currently made one out of ABS pipe. I will end up comparing results from the grows, but My main concern with the corrugated piping is just cleaning the system, sure a flush would be great every week, but is it fee-sable with the sheer amount of water required to fill a system like this?


----------



## cues (Oct 6, 2012)

My new project.


----------



## QuentinQuark (Oct 21, 2012)

cues said:


> My new project.


I don't understand what I'm looking at...


----------



## cues (Oct 29, 2012)

It's re-cycled bottles filled with hydroton. I'm going to use them to get the 'waterfall effect' and use the ducting to keep light out. It's a perfect fit.


----------

